# ( The Inevitable )Who's the coolest person to come out of Wales



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 2, 2006)

Either
Dr William Price






or Richard Burton ( just love that voice )





And an honorable mention to a native American fron Cathays


----------



## ZIZI (Feb 2, 2006)

Morgan Jones who established the rail system in Texas and colorado. 

But he should have stayed here and built a better one for Wales. So you could argue that he was the dumbest>


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 2, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Morgan Jones who established the rail system in Texas and colorado.
> 
> But he should have stayed here and built a better one for Wales. So you could argue that he was the dumbest>



You could also argue Jack Daniels parent s could have stayed here and invented a drink to rival Welsh Chwisgi.

I think that may raise our profile a bit more than Rhodri Morgan going on beanos


----------



## llantwit (Feb 2, 2006)

If you use Jack Daniels then you gotta mention Captain Morgan.*






*even if he was a slave trading pirate scumbag, he's now a drink, and there's a certain kudos that comes with being a pirate and a rum at the same time in my book.


----------



## ZIZI (Feb 2, 2006)

Excuse me if I am wrong- but wasn't Captain Morgan-The Henry Morgan who was born in Jamaica? Or am I getting mt Morgans mixed up?


----------



## llantwit (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh, and just because of the chance to post this photo...
... we should never forget sir Tom. Ponty solidarity!!!


----------



## llantwit (Feb 2, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Excuse me if I am wrong- but wasn't Captain Morgan-The Henry Morgan who was born in Jamaica? Or am I getting mt Morgans mixed up?


From Monmouthshire apparently - unless I'm mixing up my Morgans who are also pirates.
link.


----------



## ZIZI (Feb 2, 2006)

I just checked on web they appear to be the same. The Morgans of Machen and Llanrumney.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 2, 2006)

Supposedly born in Llanrumney Hall, which is still in Llanrumney off Ball Road.


----------



## Brockway (Feb 2, 2006)

By default it has got to be John Cale - being in the Velvet Underground gives you quite a lot of    points.

But in the chasing pack: actor Stanley Baker, Surrealist photographer Angus McBean, and horror writer Arthur Machen.


----------



## llantwit (Feb 2, 2006)

Howard Marks. Nuff said. (Just read 'Mr Nice' for the first time.) 

A bit academic, but Raymond Williams, the marxist critic and academic... which leads onto Gwyn Alf Williams, socialist historian and all-round heroic good egg.

And to lighten things up again... Rolf Harris (whose parents were Welsh).

And to finish on an inspirational note: Ian Bone, founder of Class War.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 2, 2006)

Don't forget "Great Pirate" Roberts and Ian Rush.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 2, 2006)

Shakin' Stevens was cool once.


----------



## llantwit (Feb 2, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Shakin' Stevens was cool once.


Irony is not dead.


But seriously, how about this (from the website www.famouswelsh.com):
Bob Marley
Major musical influence of the late 1970's and 1980's. Hits include 'No woman no cry', 'I shot the sheriff' and 'Redemption song'.
Father, army Captain Norval Marley was from Prestatyn, attached to the British West Indian regiment in Jamaica. 
  

That's enough for me. The thread is now over. Bob was Welsh.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 2, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Irony is not dead.



He *was.*  When he was in The Sunsets.  Voted "best live band" by the NME readers in 1976.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 2, 2006)

St Patrick?


----------



## llantwit (Feb 2, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> He *was.*  When he was in The Sunsets.  Voted "best live band" by the NME readers in 1976.


I stand corrected. Sorry.


----------



## llantwit (Feb 2, 2006)

jer said:
			
		

> St Patrick?


----------



## Brockway (Feb 2, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> He *was.*  When he was in The Sunsets.  Voted "best live band" by the NME readers in 1976.



Not cooler than Crazy Cavan though... or Demented are Go.


----------



## llantwit (Feb 2, 2006)

Robert Bloody Plant is Welsh as well (born in Monmouthshire)!!!
That website is compulsive, but I'm starting to think that they're lying to me... It's kind of like that 'Goodness Gracious Me' Sketch where the old duffer keeps claiming very famous people as Indian.*
Oh, and Johan Sebastian Bach was Welsh too - a surname like that, and he has to be. Sorry. I'll leave now.









*Mr "Everything Comes From India" - A man who insists that just about everything comes from India or was invented by Indians, including William Shakespeare, Leonardo da Vinci, shampoo, comic book superheroes and the British Royal Family (all except Prince Charles, whom he claimed to be African).(from Wikipedia)


----------



## zenie (Feb 2, 2006)

*sighs*

Tom Jones _obviously  _


----------



## llantwit (Feb 2, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> *sighs*
> Tom Jones _obviously  _


Ahem...    post #6  /\  
(me and my mate sir tom   )


----------



## ZIZI (Feb 3, 2006)

Nye Bevan-He must be turning in his grave. And Howell Elfed Lewis-(a Distant Cousin of mine   )


----------



## Ben Bore (Feb 3, 2006)

Gruff Rhys get's my vote


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Feb 3, 2006)

I 

















 is the coolest person to come out of Welsh Wales


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Feb 3, 2006)

My grandad. 


2nd coolest - James Colton a coal miner who managed to pull the worlds most famous anarchist Emma Goldman. they were both a bit long in tooth at the time mind....


----------



## llantwit (Feb 3, 2006)

Dic Penderyn said:
			
		

> My grandad.
> 
> 
> 2nd coolest - James Colton a coal miner who managed to pull the worlds most famous anarchist Emma Goldman. they were both a bit long in tooth at the time mind....


 Respect


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Feb 3, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Supposedly born in Llanrumney Hall, which is still in Llanrumney off Ball Road.




la la la la Llanrumney, la la la la Llanrumney

la la la la Llan, la la la Llanrumney,

They fight and never lose, they never buy their booze,

la la la, la la la Llanrumney!


I give you Roddy Morino of the Oppressed, founder of SHARP ( Skinheads Against Racial Prejudice)


----------



## Funki mamma (Feb 3, 2006)

But seriously, how about this (from the website www.famouswelsh.com):
Bob Marley
Major musical influence of the late 1970's and 1980's. Hits include 'No woman no cry', 'I shot the sheriff' and 'Redemption song'.
Father, army Captain Norval Marley was from Prestatyn, attached to the British West Indian regiment in Jamaica. 
  

That's enough for me. The thread is now over. Bob was Welsh.[/QUOTE]

Well,well thats blown me away,  I never knew that, Bob was a massive influence on me when I was a teenager in 70s Wales.

I saw him in '76 Ninian Park Cardiff.  Still remains one of the best gigs EVER even if it was pissing down with rain.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Feb 3, 2006)

Yes I have to agree with you Funki mamma,,,
and thanks for the bit of info, much appreciated

but i come a cool second


----------



## 1927 (Feb 3, 2006)

What about Elvis?

Like it says here If Elvis was Welsh,rock'n'roll is Welsh!


----------



## Karac (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah Elvis Preseli.


----------



## Markyd (Feb 3, 2006)

Dylan Thomas no argument.


----------



## llantwit (Feb 3, 2006)

Gentleman Taff said:
			
		

> lI give you Roddy Morino of the Oppressed, founder of SHARP ( Skinheads Against Racial Prejudice)


I saw them about a year ago, I think. In The Welsh Club. My ears have been ringing since. Turned it up to 12, they did. Good stuff, though. I had long hair at the time, though, an' I had to wash quite a bit of gob out of it the next day.


----------



## Markyd (Feb 3, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I saw them about a year ago, I think. In The Welsh Club. My ears have been ringing since. Turned it up to 12, they did. Good stuff, though. I had long hair at the time, though, an' I had to wash quite a bit of gob out of it the next day.



no it's Dylan Thomas


----------



## llantwit (Feb 3, 2006)

I never thought I'd have to compare Dylan Thomas to The Oppressed.
But just in case anyone wants to try, here's an oppressed song called 'We're The Oppressed':
Born to fight, born to win
We were all born to be skin
Born with Marten´s on our feet
Facing truth there´s no retreat
People fear us, think we´re strange
Boots and braces we won´t change
We will never be second best
You know us we´re The Oppressed
We are skinheads we are proud
Playing music for the crowd
Music for the working class
Stick your disco up your arse


----------



## Markyd (Feb 3, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I never thought I'd have to compare Dylan Thomas to The Oppressed.
> But just in case anyone wants to try, here's an oppressed song called 'We're The Oppressed':
> Born to fight, born to win
> We were all born to be skin
> ...



I have to profess my ignorance here of the band but i approve of their lyrics


----------



## Brockway (Feb 4, 2006)

Gentleman Taff said:
			
		

> la la la la Llanrumney, la la la la Llanrumney
> 
> la la la la Llan, la la la Llanrumney,
> 
> ...



Good call. He doesn't answer his emails though.


----------



## Brockway (Feb 4, 2006)

Markyd said:
			
		

> Dylan Thomas no argument.



Welsh legend or cultural albatross?

Talking of jacks - what about anarcho-punk Ian Bone?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 4, 2006)

He posts here.


----------



## Brockway (Feb 4, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> He posts here.



Roddy Moreno, Ian Bone or Dylan Thomas?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 4, 2006)

Ian Bone and the origins of Class War should definately have a thread of their own - good stuff.


----------



## Brockway (Feb 4, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Ian Bone and the origins of Class War should definately have a thread of their own - good stuff.



And I'd like to know why his band got kicked off the Crass tour.


----------



## llantwit (Feb 4, 2006)

[Huff]  
I said Ian Bone in post #11 above.
[Flounces off.]


----------



## Markyd (Feb 5, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> [Huff]
> I said Ian Bone in post #11 above.
> [Flounces off.]




Listen. When I said Dylan Thomas no argument I meant it. He's a GOD!. Cultural literary icon up their with Scott Fitzgerald and Dickens.


----------



## Funki mamma (Feb 5, 2006)

hmm, shame he was a wife beater.  Bloody tortured genius (and thats Dylan btw)


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 6, 2006)

Markyd said:
			
		

> Listen. When I said Dylan Thomas no argument I meant it. He's a GOD!. Cultural literary icon up their with Scott Fitzgerald and Dickens.



OK name one song he did that I'd know.


----------



## llantwit (Feb 6, 2006)

'Southwalian Homesick Blues'' a freewheeling lament about a poet on an american tour missing a good pint of Felinfoel?
'Positively Cwmdonkin Street' a happy-go-lucky account of his return home.
'Blowin' In the Wind Street' A song about the ensuing pub-crawl with his literary mates.

Gets coat...


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Feb 6, 2006)

Fadre or Major?


----------



## llantwit (Feb 6, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Fadre or Major?


Fardre, of course. Bloody Llantwit Major. S'all green wellies, an' fur-coat-no-knickers types down there. That's not the real llantwit.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 6, 2006)

Howard fucking Marks for god sakes!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 6, 2006)

Yetman, you wanna read the thread a bit... from page one:




			
				llantwit said:
			
		

> *Howard Marks. Nuff said. (Just read 'Mr Nice' for the first time.)*
> 
> A bit academic, but Raymond Williams, the marxist critic and academic... which leads onto Gwyn Alf Williams, socialist historian and all-round heroic good egg.
> 
> ...


----------



## EatMoreChips (Feb 15, 2006)

That bloke from The Alarm?


----------

